# Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'



## try2findus (Nov 1, 2010)

Watch out if you see something pop up on your computer that is called 'Think Point'.  It appears to be a windows program and tries to trick you into utilizing it.  A pink screen with Think Point pops up and won't let you do anything. 

Luckily Task Manager finally allowed me to delete 'Hotfix.exe' and then I was able to get to our System Restore.  That is what appears to have erradicated it.  

Please pass the word to all of your friends and relatives.  Evidently, this is a rather new thing and I do not want anyone to get sucked in like we almost did.  

Happy November 1st!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 1, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

I've had several recommendations for this process outlined at this site:

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/virus-removal/remove-thinkpoint

Since I operate on Apple computers now, I don't know how well that works.


----------



## JimE (Nov 2, 2010)

RE: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

Why cant we funnel all of this wasted technical brain power into finding a cure for cancer or find Bin Laden or keeping Lady Gaga out of baseball games or something important like that.


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

That would great if that would happen, but we know it not going to happen. If a cure was found for cancer, the drug company would not need anymore money for research. If BL was found what else would the Pre's, and Congress do to keep all the military personnel over there. Just think how much money they would have to spend on making jobs and lowing the taxes. This is not what they want to do, they do not want to make is easy for the USA. They prefer to have us under their control and the Government is in charge of us. To me this spells socialism. But that is my point of view,


----------



## try2findus (Nov 2, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

I agree Jim! :approve:

Maybe one day... :question:


----------



## Triple E (Nov 2, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'





> H2H1 - 11/2/2010 8:14 AM That would great if that would happen, but we know it not going to happen. If a cure was found for cancer, the drug company would not need anymore money for research. If BL was found what else would the Pre's, and Congress do to keep all the military personnel over there. Just think how much money they would have to spend on making jobs and lowing the taxes. This is not what they want to do, they do not want to make is easy for the USA. They prefer to have us under their control and the Government is in charge of us. To me this spells socialism. But that is my point of view,



By golly Hollis that was very well said.:approve:


----------



## JimE (Nov 4, 2010)

RE: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

Amen!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

Post removed by me. ... I should have shut up a long time ago.  :clown:


----------



## C Nash (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

Now why would you do that Tex?  Now I will never know what you posted.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Nov 5, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

Well, this thread started out with one important topic ...


----------



## Triple E (Nov 5, 2010)

Re: Warning! Watch out for 'THINK POINT'

That seems to happen here.   :laugh:  :laugh:


----------

